# Urdu-Hindi: چاہوں گا - chaahuuN gaa



## Stranger_

Friends, how would you translate "chaahuuN gaa" into English or Persian? I hear it quite often but cannot use it myself because I am still not sure of its exact meaning and usage. It looks to me to be an equivalent of "I would like..." but I need you to confirm and give some examples as well.

Regards,


----------



## Qureshpor

Stranger_ said:


> Friends, how would you translate "chaahuuN gaa" into English or Persian? I hear it quite often but cannot use it myself because I am still not sure of its exact meaning and usage. It looks to me to be an equivalent of "I would like..." but I need you to confirm and give some examples as well.Regards,


A little bit of context would be helpful for an accurate answer since the verb "chaahnaa" has more than one meaning.


----------



## Stranger_

Sure.

I will give some examples from the internet because I cannot remember any of the sentences I have personally heard:


 میں آج بھی آپ سے بہت کچھ کہنا چاہتا ہوں مگر آج آپ سے صرف ایک بات کر کے اجازت *چاہوں گا*

لیکن میں یہ ضرور کہنا *چاہوں گا* کہ افغانستان میں امن ضرور قائم ہو گا

اب آپ سے اجازت *چاہوں گا* مگر ایک سوال پھر بھی چھوڑے جاؤں گا

اِس ایوارڈ کو میں تمام محبانِ اُردو سے منسوب کرنا *چاہوں گا*


----------



## Khush-Gulo

Stranger_ said:


> Friends, how would you translate "chaahuuN gaa" into English or Persian? I hear it quite often but cannot use it myself because I am still not sure of its exact meaning and usage. It looks to me to be an equivalent of "I would like..." but I need you to confirm and give some examples as well.
> 
> Regards,



chaahuuN ga maiN to tujhe shaam savere =من که روز و شب/ همیشه/هر لحظه  تورا دوست خواھم داشت 
maiN jaaana chaahoN ga = میخواھم برم
kal maiN tumheN kuchh bataana chaahoN ga = میخواھم فردا چیزی بگویمت
kyaa tum jaana chaahte ho ? = میخواھی بروی ؟
maiN ice cream khaana chaahoN ga = میخواھم بستنی بخورم


----------



## Stranger_

Thanks a lot Khush-Gulo. 

What leaves me in doubt of its meaning is the future suffix "-gaa".

I see from your examples that it does not indicate a future desire but a present or persistent desire. Am I right or is the future also considered? and one more question, what is the difference between "chaahtaa huuN" and "chaahuuN gaa"? 

In Persian and English one rarely says: "خواهم خواست=I will want". When we want to express a future need, we usually say: "لازمم میشه=I am gonna/will need", or we might use "محتاج شدن/نیازمند شدن" for this purpose.

 On the other hand, "chaahuuN gaa" is used so frequently in Urdu! Can somebody tell me the reason?


----------



## Qureshpor

Khush-Gulo said:


> chaahuuN ga maiN to tujhe shaam savere =من که روز و شب/ همیشه/هر لحظه  تورا دوست خواھم داشت
> maiN jaaana chaahoN ga = میخواھم برم
> kal maiN tumheN kuchh bataana chaahoN ga = میخواھم فردا چیزی بگویمت
> kyaa tum jaana chaahte ho ? = میخواھی بروی ؟
> maiN ice cream khaana chaahoN ga = میخواھم بستنی بخورم


Just one or two observations. 

In the song the word is "saaNjh".

maiN jaanaa chaahuuN gaa...could be translated as "mii-xvaaham biravam" but the Persian could also imply "main jaanaa chaahtaa huuN". So, more context would be required for the Urdu sentence. Same logic applies for the next and the last Urdu sentences and their Persian translations.

For the second sentence, the Persian sentence ought to be "miixvaahiid biraviid", as the Urdu is a "tum" sentence and not a "tuu" one.


----------



## Qureshpor

Stranger_ said:


> Sure.
> 
> I will give some examples from the internet because I cannot remember any of the sentences I have personally heard:
> 
> 
> میں آج بھی آپ سے بہت کچھ کہنا چاہتا ہوں مگر آج آپ سے صرف ایک بات کر کے اجازت *چاہوں گا*
> 
> لیکن میں یہ ضرور کہنا *چاہوں گا* کہ افغانستان میں امن ضرور قائم ہو گا
> 
> اب آپ سے اجازت *چاہوں گا* مگر ایک سوال پھر بھی چھوڑے جاؤں گا
> 
> اِس ایوارڈ کو میں تمام محبانِ اُردو سے منسوب کرنا *چاہوں گا*


1) I wish to say quite a lot even today but after mentioning just one point I shall seek your permission (to leave).

 or more idiomatically.

 1) Even today I want to say quite a lot but I shall say just one thing today and then go.

 2) But I shall/must say this (much) that peace will prevail in Afghanistan.

 3) Now I shall seek/seek your leave but I will leave one question (unasked).

 4) I would like to dedicate this award to all lovers of Urdu.


----------



## tarkshya

I can understand your difficulty in making sense of future suffix "-gaa" in the word chaahuuNgaa. After circulating the word in mind a few times, I have reached the conclusion that there is no real difference between the meaning of "chaahuuNga" and "chaahtaa huuN". I can use them interchangeably in pretty much every sentence I can think of. The future tense form "chaahuuNga" is just a little bit more flourished form of saying "chaahtaa huuN". However, I would interested in knowing if any other native Hindi/Urdu speaker can detect any subtle difference in the meanings of the two words.



Stranger_ said:


> Thanks a lot Khush-Gulo.
> 
> What leaves me in doubt of its meaning is the future suffix "-gaa".
> 
> I see from your examples that it does not indicate a future desire but a present or persistent desire. Am I right or is the future also considered? and one more question, what is the difference between "chaahtaa huuN" and "chaahuuN gaa"?
> 
> In Persian and English one rarely says: "خواهم خواست=I will want". When we want to express a future need, we usually say: "لازمم میشه=I am gonna/will need", or we might use "محتاج شدن/نیازمند شدن" for this purpose.
> 
> On the other hand, "chaahuuN gaa" is used so frequently in Urdu! Can somebody tell me the reason?


----------



## Stranger_

bahut shukriya aap kaa, QP Saahib.

I see now that it has nothing to do with future at all. It appears that that "-gaa" has misled me!

---

Could it ever be used to express a (future) need? For example, can you put it into these sentences:

"I will need a better car when I get married"

"You will need some tight clothes when you lose weight"

---

Although this question might seem silly to you (and it probably is LOL), but I am going to put it forward anyway:

does it carry the same meanings when it is used for second-third persons? either singular or plural. (Just need to make sure because I still have not heard other than 1st person singular examples)


----------



## marrish

_maiN kuchh kahnaa chaahuuN gaa/gii_ میں کچھ کہنا چاہوں گا ؍ گی
_maiN aap ke saath jaanaa chaahuuN gaa _میں آپ کے ساتھ جانا چاہوں گا
_maiN bi_lxusuus Haaziriin-e-maHfil ko is baat kaa shukriyah adaa karnaa chaahuuN gaa kih_...میں بالخصوص حاضرین محفل کو اس بات کا شکریہ ادا کرنا چاہوں گا کہ 

In these situations it is just an idiomatic usage expressing a kind of politeness as in "I'd like to..."۔

کیا اب گھر جانا چاہو گے؟ _kyaa ab ghar jaanaa chaaho ge?_
Would you like to go home now? (if yes, I will bring the car).

"I will need a better car when I get married" - جب میری شادی ہو(چکی ہو) گی تب مجھے بہتر گاڑی چاہئے ہو گی _jab merii shaadii ho (chukii ho) gii tab mujhe bihtar gaaRii chaahiye ho gii._
"You will need some tight clothes when you lose weight" تمھارا وزن گھٹنے پر تمھیں چست ملبوسات کی ضرورت ہو گی۔ _tumhaaraa wazn ghaTne par tumheN chust malbuusaat kii zaruurat ho gii._

تجھ پہ ہو جاؤں گا قربان تجھے چاہوں گا  میں تو مر کر بھی مری جان تجھے چاہوں گا_
tujh pih jaa'uuN gaa qurbaan tujhe chaahuuN gaa
maiN to mar kar bhii mirii jaan tujhe chaahuuN gaa_
(زمانہ مستقبل)​


----------



## tarkshya

Thanks for the example sentences marrish. Now I can see the difference between chaahuuNga and chaahata huuN clearly. Sentence like "Tujhe chaahuuNga mar kar bhii meri jaan" can only be written in future tense. Writing it as "Tujhe chaahta huuN mar kar bhii meri jaan" has a very voice-from-the-grave touch! 



marrish said:


> _maiN kuchh kahnaa chaahuuN gaa/gii_ میں کچھ کہنا چاہوں گا ؍ گی
> _maiN aap ke saath jaanaa chaahuuN gaa _میں آپ کے ساتھ جانا چاہوں گا
> _maiN bi_lxusuus Haaziriin-e-maHfil ko is baat kaa shukriyah adaa karnaa chaahuuN gaa kih_...میں بالخصوص حاضرین محفل کو اس بات کا شکریہ ادا کرنا چاہوں گا کہ
> 
> In these situations it is just an idiomatic usage expressing a kind of politeness as in "I'd like to..."۔
> 
> کیا اب گھر جانا چاہو گے؟ _kyaa ab ghar jaanaa chaaho ge?_
> Would you like to go home now? (if yes, I will bring the car).
> 
> "I will need a better car when I get married" - جب میری شادی ہو(چکی ہو) گی تب مجھے بہتر گاڑی چاہئے ہو گی _jab merii shaadii ho (chukii ho) gii tab mujhe bihtar gaaRii chaahiye ho gii._
> "You will need some tight clothes when you lose weight" تمھارا وزن گھٹنے پر تمھیں چست ملبوسات کی ضرورت ہو گی۔ _tumhaaraa wazn ghaTne par tumheN chust malbuusaat kii zaruurat ho gii._
> 
> تجھ پہ ہو جاؤں گا قربان تجھے چاہوں گا  میں تو مر کر بھی مری جان تجھے چاہوں گا_
> tujh pih jaa'uuN gaa qurbaan tujhe chaahuuN gaa
> maiN to mar kar bhii mirii jaan tujhe chaahuuN gaa_
> (زمانہ مستقبل)​


----------



## Khush-Gulo

Stranger_ said:


> Thanks a lot Khush-Gulo.
> 
> What leaves me in doubt of its meaning is the future suffix "-gaa".
> 
> I see from your examples that it does not indicate a future desire but a present or persistent desire. Am I right or is the future also considered? and one more question, what is the difference between "chaahtaa huuN" and "chaahuuN gaa"?
> 
> In Persian and English one rarely says: "خواهم خواست=I will want". When we want to express a future need, we usually say: "لازمم میشه=I am gonna/will need", or we might use "محتاج شدن/نیازمند شدن" for this purpose.
> 
> On the other hand, "chaahuuN gaa" is used so frequently in Urdu! Can somebody tell me the reason?



The verb "chaahna" has two meanings :

1 دوست داشتن
2  خواستن/میل داشتن

لازمم میشه = mujhe chaahiye hogaa 

the clause "chaahoN gaa"  mainly has two uses !

1  خواھم خواست
əs in " maiN mar kar bhi tujhe chaahooN gaa " 
2 میخواھم 
as in " maiN ice cream khaana chaahoN ga" or " maiN jaana chaahoN gaa "


----------



## Khush-Gulo

Qureshpor said:


> Just one or two observations.
> 
> In the song the word is "saaNjh".
> 
> maiN jaanaa chaahuuN gaa...could be translated as "mii-xvaaham biravam" but the Persian could also imply "main jaanaa chaahtaa huuN". So, more context would be required for the Urdu sentence. Same logic applies for the next and the last Urdu sentences and their Persian translations.
> 
> For the second sentence, the Persian sentence ought to be "miixvaahiid biraviid", as the Urdu is a "tum" sentence and not a "tuu" one.



You are absolutely right Sir !


----------



## Alfaaz

Dictionary definitions: chaahnaa | چاہنا 

Some more examples from Urdu poetry:




_ae jazbah-e-dil gar maiN chaahooN, har cheez muqaabil aa jaa'e
manzil ke li'e do gaam chalooN, aur saamne manzil aa jaa'e

ab kyuN DhuuNDooN woh chashm-e-karam, hone de sitam balaa-e-sitaam
maiN chaahtaa hooN ae jazbah-e-gham, mushkil pas-e-mushkil aa jaa'e

Behzad Lakhnavi_
اے جذبۂِ دل گر میں چاہوں، ہر چیز مقابل آ جائے
منزل کے لیے دو گام چلوں اور سامنے منزل آ جائے

اب کیوں ڈھونڈوں وہ چشمِ کرم، ہونے دے ستم بالائے ستم​
میں چاہتا ہوں اے جذبۂِ غم، مشکل پسِ مشکل آ جائے

بہزاد لکھنوی
_Thehernaa chaahe to yeh There gaa aap hii warnah 
hamaarii koshish-e-bisyaar se naheeN ruktaa

musaafarat meN jo haare nah Hausalah raahii
to lutf-e-saayah-e-ashjaar naheeN ruktaa_
_
Zafar Iqbal_
ٹھیرنا چاہے تو یہ ٹھیرے گا آپ ہی ورنہ
ہماری کوششِ بسیار سے نہیں رکتا

مسافرت میں جو ہارے نہ حوصلہ راہی
تو لطفِ سایۂِ اشجار نہیں رکتا

ظفر اقبال
_zindagi meN to sabhi pyaar kiyaa karte haiN
maiN to mar kar bhi meri jaan tujhe chaahooN gaa

Qateel Shifaai_
زندگی میں تو سبھی پیار کیا کرتے ہیں 
میں تو مر کر بھی میری جان تجھے چاہوں گا 

قتیل شفائی
_mujhe chaahe nah chaahe dil teraa, tu mujh ko chaah baRhaane de
ik paagal premii ko apnii chaahat ke naghme gaane de 

yeh chaahat meraa jazbah hai, mere dil kaa meeThaa naghmah 
in baton se kyaa kaam tujhe, in baatoN ko keh jaane de

Meeraji_
مجھے چاہے نہ چاہے دل تیرا، تُو مجھ کو چاہ بڑھانے دے
اک پاگل پریمی کو اپنی چاہت کے نغمے گانے دے

یہ چاہت میرا جذبہ ہے، میرے دل کا میٹھا نغمہ
ان باتوں سے کیا کام تجھے، ان باتوں کو کہہ جانے دے

میرا جی


----------



## Qureshpor

Khush-Gulo said:


> The verb "chaahna" has two meanings :[...]


Probably one or two more. But there is one particular one worth mentioning...about to...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2317542&highlight=hu'aa+chaahtaa+hai


----------



## marrish

الفاظ صاحب، کیا آپ کی مثالوںمیں "چاہوں گا" ہے؟ وہ تو صرف اس نظم میں ہے جو میں نے پہلے بتا دی۔ ق پ صاحب، وہ تو ٹھیک ہے لیکن اس میں "چاہوں گا" یا "چاہے گا" نہیں ہو سکتا۔​


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> ... الفاظ صاحب، کیا آپ کی مثالوںمیں "چاہوں گا" ہے؟ وہ تو صرف اس نظم میں ہے جو میں نے پہلے بتا دی۔


 marrish SaaHib: No, the examples I provided do not contain _chaahuuN gaa_ apart from the Qateel Shifai example you had already provided! However, Kush-Gulo SaaHib highlighted different meanings/usages of _chaahnaa_ in post #12 and the examples in my post #14 were meant to illustrate the different usages.


----------

